# Petagna al Monza. E' fatta. Le cifre.



## admin (9 Agosto 2022)

Andrea "Pignatone" (come lo chiamava il presidentissimo) Petagna dal Napoli al Monza. Ecco le cifre, riportate da Sky; prestito oneroso a 2,5 milioni di euro, con un obbligo di riscatto fissato a 10 milioni, oltre a 1,5 di bonus, Investimento totale da 14 mln.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Andrea "Pignatone" (come lo chiamava il presidentissimo) Petagna dal Napoli al Monza. Ecco le cifre, riportate da Sky; prestito oneroso a 2,5 milioni di euro, con un obbligo di riscatto fissato a 10 milioni, oltre a 1,5 di bonus, Investimento totale da 14 mln.


#calciominore.
In coda al TG.


----------



## Djici (9 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Andrea "Pignatone" (come lo chiamava il presidentissimo) Petagna dal Napoli al Monza. Ecco le cifre, riportate da Sky; prestito oneroso a 2,5 milioni di euro, con un obbligo di riscatto fissato a 10 milioni, oltre a 1,5 di bonus, Investimento totale da 14 mln.


Giocatore che per caratteristiche mi è sempre piaciuto. Ovviamente non per fare il titolare. Ma uno così ci vuole sempre in rosa.
Pignatone


----------



## neversayconte (9 Agosto 2022)

credo che abbiano investito quasi il doppio di noi. i tifosi saranno in sollucchero


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Agosto 2022)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> credo che abbiano investito quasi il doppio di noi. i tifosi saranno in sollucchero



Quali tifosi? 
Comunque fra un paio d'anni Silvietto si stancherà del giocattolo e sta squadretta farà la fine di un Pescara qualsiasi, state tranquilli.

Comunque non si smentisce mai: elezioni ====> campagna acquisti faraonica


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Giocatore che per caratteristiche mi è sempre piaciuto. Ovviamente non per fare il titolare. Ma uno così ci vuole sempre in rosa.
> Pignatone


Giocatore funzionale. In una rosa ci puo stare se si accontenta di giocare solo in certe situazioni. Mi pare che al Napoli abbia tolto le castagne dal fuoco in un paio di partite.
Sono curioso di vedere il Napoli quest'anno. In attacco é rivoluzione vera senza Mertens, Petagna e Insigne. Osimhen l'unica punta vera nella loro rosa.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Agosto 2022)

scarsissimo veramente. Possibile che per quella cifra non ci sia un ragazzino sconosciuto in un campionato minore che può fare meglio? Il condor è sempre il solito


----------



## Swaitak (9 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Andrea "Pignatone" (come lo chiamava il presidentissimo) Petagna dal Napoli al Monza. Ecco le cifre, riportate da Sky; prestito oneroso a 2,5 milioni di euro, con un obbligo di riscatto fissato a 10 milioni, oltre a 1,5 di bonus, Investimento totale da 14 mln.


con 14 ci compriamo Florenzi,Messias,Centrocampista e Difensore


----------



## Zenos (9 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Andrea "Pignatone" (come lo chiamava il presidentissimo) Petagna dal Napoli al Monza. Ecco le cifre, riportate da Sky; prestito oneroso a 2,5 milioni di euro, con un obbligo di riscatto fissato a 10 milioni, oltre a 1,5 di bonus, Investimento totale da 14 mln.


Certi amori non finiscono,fanno giri immensi...


----------



## jumpy65 (9 Agosto 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> scarsissimo veramente. Possibile che per quella cifra non ci sia un ragazzino sconosciuto in un campionato minore che può fare meglio? Il condor è sempre il solito


inadatto a grandi palcoscenici ma al monza farà benissimo. Tutt'altro che scarso


----------



## Zanc9 (9 Agosto 2022)

Stanno ricreando il milan del 2015, tutti mezzi giocatori l'importante è che siano itagliani


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Agosto 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> inadatto a grandi palcoscenici ma al monza farà benissimo. Tutt'altro che scarso



lo stanno pagando 14 milioni. Per 5 milioni non avrei proferito parola


----------



## Stex (9 Agosto 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Quali tifosi?
> Comunque fra un paio d'anni Silvietto si stancherà del giocattolo e sta squadretta farà la fine di un Pescara qualsiasi, state tranquilli.
> 
> Comunque non si smentisce mai: elezioni ====> campagna acquisti faraonica


Doveva dirottarli sulla sua prima squadra


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Agosto 2022)

solito Galliani, mezzi giocatori strapagati. Alla fine si ritroveranno il prossimo anno con il settimo/ottavo posto per costi per arrivare 14esimi.


----------



## marcus1577 (9 Agosto 2022)

Che bello sarà e come godrò quando gliene daremo 6 al monza di silvietto che goduriaaaaaaaa


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Agosto 2022)

Senza i teatrini con il Papu Gomez sarebbe a giocare a Portogruaro


----------



## jumpy65 (9 Agosto 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Senza i teatrini con il Papu Gomez sarebbe a giocare a Portogruaro


Il meglio l'ha dato con la Spal. Stessi numeri di scamacca. A mio avviso stesso livello.


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Agosto 2022)

Ma al Napoli sono rimasti 11 da mandare in campo domenica?


----------



## Jino (9 Agosto 2022)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> credo che abbiano investito quasi il doppio di noi. i tifosi saranno in sollucchero



Quanto mi piacerebbe parlarne con un tifoso del Monza vero. 

Io per quello che vedo da fuori, fossi loro tifoso, altro che eccitato sarei agghiacciato. 

Cosa dovrei godermi? il momento in'attesa di finire tra i dilettanti perchè il nano si stufa o schiatta? 

Stanno creando un buco spaventoso, con i soldi personali di Berlusconi, non perchè il Monza a livello commerciale o di fatturato abbia possibilità. Preferisco da tifoso una bella serie B fatta bene, solida...che un paio d'anni sa sognatore in serie A per poi finire in interregionale.


----------



## egidiopersempre (10 Agosto 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Quali tifosi?
> Comunque fra un paio d'anni Silvietto si stancherà del giocattolo e sta squadretta farà la fine di un Pescara qualsiasi, state tranquilli.
> 
> Comunque non si smentisce mai: elezioni ====> campagna acquisti faraonica


fra un paio di anni Silvietto ne avrà 88 ... gli auguro ogni bene però ....


----------



## hiei87 (10 Agosto 2022)

Il Napoli incassa 15 milioni per Pignatone, l'inter 20 per Pinamonti, i gobbi 17 per Rabiot, noi perdiamo Donnarumma Calhanoglu Kessie e Leao a 0.


----------



## Miro (10 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Andrea "Pignatone" (come lo chiamava il presidentissimo) Petagna dal Napoli al Monza. Ecco le cifre, riportate da Sky; prestito oneroso a 2,5 milioni di euro, con un obbligo di riscatto fissato a 10 milioni, oltre a 1,5 di bonus, Investimento totale da 14 mln.


Una pippa invereconda, ma in una squadra di provincia e senza caricargli velleità da bomber spaccapartite i suoi 10-15 gol potrebbe anche farli.


----------

